# Horses photos from Lithuania



## Sissimut-icehestar

Welcome! Viola is gorgeous, her colour is amazing! :smile:

And you'll definitely get more comfortable with speaking English here, trust me, I speak from experience :wink: Not that you English isn't good already :smile:


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

Your English is very good, and Viola is lovely!


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you very much  I want to learn this speak as better as I can and I hope I can. 
I'm so happy that you like this horse. She change my life, I never feel so happy until I meet with her. When I so her first time she was very angry horse I couldn't even come into her bail and she bite for everyone who try to touch her. I don't know why but I fell in love with Viola. And now, after year she remarkably changed! Now she is very sweet, amazing horse. Neither one can not imagine me without Viola and I also


----------



## clipclops

Your English is very good. Viola is a beautiful horse.


----------



## SmoothTrails

She is beautiful! Your English is pretty good. The more you practice the easier it will be.


----------



## wiktorija

Thanks  I'm so happy that I find this forum. You all are so amazing and friendly people!!!


----------



## speedy da fish

Viola is so pretty, shes like the horses you see in dreams!
and your riding position looked very good from that photo


----------



## wiktorija

There was wonderful day for caching runaway horses :lol:








And other horses 
Edinburgas








Gondela

















I with her








Žiedūnė








Viola and Gondela


----------



## wiktorija

speedy da fish said:


> Viola is so pretty, shes like the horses you see in dreams!
> and your riding position looked very good from that photo


Thank you  
Believe me I see her in all my dreams


----------



## mudypony

Viola is absolutely georgous!!! Her color is so unique and stunning! Also, your English is very good, and with just a little more practice it'll be perfect.


----------



## wiktorija

Thanks. I try to practice as more as I could


----------



## kitten_Val

Very nice horses. Viola is really beautiful. Do you also have typical "russian" horses like Orlov trotters, Russian trotters and such in barn?


----------



## Honeysuga

Welcome to Horseforum. Viola is simply stunning, are any of the other horses you posted yours too? The little gray pony is very cute btw.


----------



## wiktorija

kitten_Val said:


> Very nice horses. Viola is really beautiful. Do you also have typical "russian" horses like Orlov trotters, Russian trotters and such in barn?


Oh no. In stud where I ride most of horses are hanovers


----------



## wiktorija

Honeysuga said:


> Welcome to Horseforum. Viola is simply stunning, are any of the other horses you posted yours too? The little gray pony is very cute btw.


Viola isn't mine just I ride with her and just with her  That little gray pony is not just cute but and very intelligent Žemaitukai horse breed pony. The picture with escapes horses taken with her help because she release them:lol:


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum. The mare you ride is absolutely gorgeous. Looking forwards to seeing more pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Welcome! Your English is very good already, I hope you do keep coming back to practice... and show us more photos! You are a very good photographer!


----------



## juneau

You spell really good!!!


----------



## Jillyann

Welcome to the forum! The mare you ride is beautiful!!


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you all  I really tray writing without mistakes and I would be very grateful if you help my to learn write better because I know that my English grammar is bad :-( But I wouldn't release this forum because of you! You don't even know what amazing people you are. In Lithuania such friendly like you is hard to find


----------



## wiktorija

My biggest love, Viola


----------



## JustDressageIt

I love the second photo!!


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you It would be better if Viola wasn't stand near the manure :lol:


----------



## wiktorija

And few pictures for fun
Viola 



























Sleeping pony









And few foals


----------



## kim_angel

Welcome to the forums. Its really nice to have a chance to talk to horse people from around the world! 

Your pictures are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Mcfrumple

I want sleeping pony!!! :]


----------



## riccil0ve

All these horses are stunning, and you and Viola look like you have a very beautiful relationship, and make a great team. I hope you can get more pictures of you riding her. =]

I particularly love the gray pony and the sleeping pony. =]


----------



## Plains Drifter

The horses are gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## kim_angel

Horse A: Do I have bad breath?
Horse B: Uggghhhh!
:lol:


----------



## wiktorija

kim_angel- I'm not only Lithuanian who visiting this forum others just watching you :twisted: :lol: And I hope they will share theirs pictures to  

Mcfrumple- Oh that sleeping pony is sweet just when he sleeping He is crazy stallion and for get on it for a ride need a lot of brave

riccil0ve- It's very sad that I haven't many pictures of riding :-( But if I find I will share  

Plains Drifter- Thank you  I glad that you like 

kim_angel- :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wiktorija

I find few photos of my and Viola riding 
From these times when Viola was like a tank:lol:
Beginning of summer 








And if I right those picture was taken in autumn


















And two photos from this winter  Bareback 


















And few pictures just with Viola


----------



## Vidaloco

What a stunning girl she is. I can see why you love her. She has such personality in her face and eyes. Its amazing how much these horses can improve our lives isn't it?
I love this photo of her








and welcome to the forum


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you for a welcome  Oh, Viola changed my life! She has strong personality. She feels when human who sitting on her afraid her or when he or she is just a beginner and if human like that go to a ride with her than uh it been very funny :lol: Then she go and do wherever she want and then she control the situation :lol: Oh I love this horse! She teach me how to enjoy life I hope you understand what I want to say


----------



## Vidaloco

I do understand completely! My Vida is the calmness in my life. Everything can be chaos and then I ride Vida and the rest of the world drops away and its just us. 
I'm sure most of us here on this forum understand that feeling


----------



## wiktorija

I just can't resist. Yesterday was so beautiful day..Rime was covered all trees, forest and everything who were outside
There is few pictures unfortunately thous aren't with horses...


----------



## Heybird

WOW ^^ Beautiful, as are all of your pictures. Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see more photos from you.


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you so much


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Viola looks like a big girl, how tall is she?


----------



## wiktorija

1 meter and 70 centimeter


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

anybody tell me what that is in inches or hands?


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

if im not mistaken its somewhere between 16.5hh and 17hh i swear you just have to move the commar not sure though


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> if im not mistaken its somewhere between *16.5hh* and 17hh i swear you just have to move the commar not sure though


_That's not an actual hand, it only goes up to (example) 16.3..:?_

_Viola is amazingly beautiful. I love the mother and foal in the background of one of the riding photo's!_

_As everyone has said before, your English is really really good. _

_Oh, and where you live is beautiful! _

_Love all the pictures!_


----------



## wiktorija

I don't know what measure you use and what it mean so I write the measure which we use I hope it wont disturb you 
ilovemyPhillip thank you The mother name is Plantacija and the foal-Pasažas
There is Plantacija


















And Pasažas


























His beautiful big eye 










And he with his mother


----------



## rocky pony

Welcome to the forum! =)
Viola is a true beauty! You two look wonderful together.
All of the photos and horses that you posted are very beautiful. I'm a little jealous! Hehe


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you
Viola was very angry on people. She bit for everyone who try to touch her even in the flock she was solitary and she was very close horse. But when I start to ride I really spend a lot of time with her until she realize that no one want to harm for her and I think that she doesn't feel so lonely. And now she is very active, happy and socializing horse
So there is Viola when I haven't ride her








She always file her teeth into a grates from nervous and she was very fat horse that you can see in this photo


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Aww well she looks like she's improved do much thanks to you! Thanks for the pictures of the Mare in foal! They both are wonderful!_


----------



## wiktorija

Don't mention it I pleased that you like thous pictures


----------



## wiktorija

I comeback ho ho ho:lol: And I have new pictures, so I hope you like them

















Oh that little crazy horseDD she pull away from me 








and joy in freedom:lol:









And like always I and Viola


----------



## wiktorija

Take your time, all will receive snacks:lol:


























And it's time to play


----------



## rdn1234

Very nice looking horse.


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you


----------



## 2hot4u

wow!
breathtaking photography.. and horses!
I love them!
especially Viola!
gorgeous!
and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vidaloco

Beautiful photographs. The ones with frost in the background are breathtaking.


----------



## Lunaries

Welcome! I think your English is rather awesome, but, I'm afraid my own grammar is rather lacking from time to time. Wanting to improve it is always good! I can't help you, myself, I'd be a bad teacher since I'm not exactly perfect and I can't remember any rules or whatnot, but I can show you something else! My mother is a major contributor to this website: Free World U, a free pre K-12 online learning center, I'm not sure if it could do you any good, but, I figured I'd show you just in case.  I think practice makes perfect (and you're pretty darn good!), but my mother likes it when I show off the site, haha.

NOW, onto the prettier bits. Holy wow, is Viola amazingly gorgeous! She's one of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen, seriously -- not too light-boned, not too heavy, not too muscular and not too lean. I love her head, and her eyes are so beautiful! I love that shade of bay (at least, I think it's bay? Bright bay?), and the pictures you have up are all awesome and gorgeous!  The horses where you are are beautiful. And awwww, the field full of foals! How cute!

You are a lucky person, but I'm sure you know that!  Thanks so much for sharing all of that with us.


----------



## wiktorija

2hot4u thank you, I glad that you like my pictures and Viola 
Vidaloco thank you


----------



## wiktorija

Lunaries said:


> Welcome! I think your English is rather awesome, but, I'm afraid my own grammar is rather lacking from time to time. Wanting to improve it is always good! I can't help you, myself, I'd be a bad teacher since I'm not exactly perfect and I can't remember any rules or whatnot, but I can show you something else! My mother is a major contributor to this website: Free World U, a free pre K-12 online learning center, I'm not sure if it could do you any good, but, I figured I'd show you just in case.  I think practice makes perfect (and you're pretty darn good!), but my mother likes it when I show off the site, haha.
> 
> NOW, onto the prettier bits. Holy wow, is Viola amazingly gorgeous! She's one of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen, seriously -- not too light-boned, not too heavy, not too muscular and not too lean. I love her head, and her eyes are so beautiful! I love that shade of bay (at least, I think it's bay? Bright bay?), and the pictures you have up are all awesome and gorgeous!  The horses where you are are beautiful. And awwww, the field full of foals! How cute!
> 
> You are a lucky person, but I'm sure you know that!  Thanks so much for sharing all of that with us.


Lunaries thank you that you try to help me to learn English speak. Really thank you!!!!! I appreciate this 
It's so nice to hear such a beautiful words about Viola! She is Bright bay and I love her head too. I know people who don't like her head form but she is most beautiful horse for me And yes I know that I'm lucky person, I'm so happy that I can be with Viola and I'm surrounded by other horse moreover I cant wait when female Plantacija give birth!!!!!


----------



## Gidget

Your horse Viola is GORGEOUS!!!!!!
How many hands?


My stepmom is from Lithuania 
Her name is Irena and my step brother is Julius.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Vicky (shortened version of Victoria) 1st lesson

You are very welcome to our Forum - and that you write in English is remarkable and to your credit. We will correct your English but is that what you really want. You write well enough for us to understand what you want to say.

Please tell us all about riding in Lithuania and importantly what it costs? how it is organised? where you ride and how your ride?

Lithuanian horses will be well in the West - if you want to part with them.

Maybe thru the Forum you can develop a penpal - in Europe if not the US.

Keep the questions coming

Send us more photos.

We are all friendly especially those wearing cowboy hats, riding on saddles 
fitted with horns. And as for we, (Pomms/Brits/???), well, we invented the language and the internet. Fill your boots. 

Welcome

Barry G

PS: 2nd lesson A Germanic warmblood breed from Hannover is called in English "a Hannoverian"


----------



## Mickey4793

Those horses are so beautiful, and your riding position is great!


----------



## Mickey4793

And you are an amazing photographer!


----------



## wiktorija

Gidget thank you Have you ever been in Lithuania? 

Mickey4793 thank you to I glad that you like my photos and riding position




Barry Godden I will be glad if you correct my English that could help me to understand English grammar and I really need it because my dream is to study and live in other country and for that I need to learn English. Unfortunately I cant speak in English as good as I want. 
And if anybody need someone who look and ride yours horses ask me I could work in summer that could help me to learn to talk in English:lol: 

In Lithuania riding cost 50lt and because it nothing tells you so I can say that it really expensive, but I ride for free and I really lucky because there not many places in Lithuania were you can ride for free. 
Riding is not developed in Lithuania. If you want to have a horse, keep it in good condition and ride with trainer you must have a lot of money. 
I ride in stud which is in my countryside, I have very good trainer and I ride 1,5 years and I'm not very bad in this sport but I cant jump with Viola above 90cm because she cant jump more and it's very sad because I want to tray higher:-( 

"Maybe thru the Forum you can develop a penpal - in Europe if not the US.

Keep the questions coming" I don't understand what you want to say. Sorry and if you can pleas explain me 

I try to search more photos

And thank you for English lesson


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Herewith 3rd lesson
[ 
I will be glad if you correct my English that could help me to understand 
I should be pleased if you would correct my English and that you help me
to understand (use subjunctive case)


English grammar and I really need it because my dream is to study and live 
English grammar. (new sentence) I really need (it) help because my dream is to study and live 

in other country and for that I need to learn English. Unfortunately I cant 
in another country and for that I need to learn English. Unfortunately I cannot

speak in English as good as I want. 
speak English as (_good/adjective)_ well(adverb) as I should like.

And if anybody need someone who look and ride yours horses ask me I 
And if anyone needs someone to look after and ride their horses then ask
(perhaps 'tell' would be better) me. 

could work in summer that could help me to learn to talk in English:lol: 
I could work in the summer which could help me to _*speak *_English.

In Lithuania riding cost 50lt and because it nothing tells you so I can say 
In Lithuania riding costs 50lt???? and because that figure means nothing 

that it really expensive, but I ride for free 
to you I can say that it is really expensive. However I ride for free

and I really lucky because there not many places in Lithuania were you can ride for free. 
and I am really lucky because there are not many places in Lithuania where one can ride for free.

Riding is not developed in Lithuania. If you want to have a horse, keep it 
Riding is not well developed in Lithuania. If you want to have a horse,

in good condition and ride with trainer you must have a lot of money. 
keep it in good condition and be schooled by an instructor then you
must earn a lot of money.

I ride in stud which is in my countryside, I have very good trainer and I 
I ride at a stud which is close by. I have a very good trainer. I have

ride 1,5 years and I'm not very bad in this sport but I cant jump with Viola 
been riding one and a half years and I am quite good at this sport. I 
cannot jump Viola 

above 90cm because she cant jump more and it's very sad because I 
above 90cm (3 feet) because she cannot jump higher. That is very sad

want to tray higher:-( 
because I want to try for a higher level.

"Maybe thru the Forum you can develop a penpal - in Europe if not the US. _A pen pal is one that writes to you regularly - a friend by email._

Keep the questions coming. _This means keep contact with the Forum _
_and ask questions about horse training, handling and riding_

Look up 'Trans Wales Trails' on Google and send an email to Paul Turner.
Send him the best photos of you on horseback. Ask him if he has a job for the summer. The job - if he has a vacancy - will be to look after the horses at a trail riding centre - you will get to ride Welsh Cobs. You might even get to ride with customers. The centre is in the Brecon Beacons of South Wales. The centre usually hires Australians.
The family is a little eccentric but they are safe and friendly.
You won't earn much money but you will live free. 
Tell them that you want to learn English.

To get to Pengennfford, you travel to London (by train or coach - there are lots of coaches from Warsaw) then by coach to Newport - and you can ask the Turners to pick you up. Look up Pengennfford on Google Earth.

Don't mention me -it won't help you. It might hinder you. 

Write in your own style - mistakes included. 
You can ride. You are intelligent. You will work. 
You know about the job. 
You seem to have a bright personality. 

If they have a vacancy then that will be enough.

Good luck.

B G


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you! I read everything what have you written. I do not promise that I will be advanced quickly. I really tray to learn English as well as I should can.

I talk with my mother about this job and now she considering about it. But isn't be a problem that I haven't eighteen? I'm just seventeen years old:? Thank you that you care me! I won't forget it!

An there is some pictures from Tuesday.
Viola and I. ( I am with glasses because I have eye inflammation and my eye is very sensitive to light) 
Give way! Gangsters are coming ;DDD









And let the party begin;DDD
Viola


















































































Gina













Gina and Viola


















And Alita ( Viola's sister)


----------



## xxBarry Godden

_Thank you! I read everything what have you written. I do not promise that I will be advanced quickly. I really tray to learn English as well as I should can._
_ I talk with my mother about this job and now she considering about it. But isn't be a problem that I haven't eighteen? I'm just seventeen years old:? Thank you that you care me! I won't forget it!_

Your words are better expressed as follows:

"Thank you. I have read everything which you have written. I do not promise that I shall improve quickly. I really do try to learn English as well as I can.
I have spoken with my mother about the job and she is thinking about it.
But will it not be a problem that I am not yet eighteen years of age? 
(At the moment) I am only seventeen years old. 
Thank you for your interest. I will not forget it."



Vicky,
Your mother is right to be cautious of sending her daughter off to a strange country a long way away. Take your time, you are indeed young and have many years in which to learn English.

Viola - the horse.
All I can say is "magnificent". But I think she would frighten an Old Man like me to death. If she is typical of Lithuanian horses, then you are indeed blessed with beautiful horses in your country.

Barry G


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you again 

My parents want to send me in that stud but they really scared. Of course I do not hurry them and whatever they consider I will agree with it and I will not talk down them. 

Viola is really rough with people. I know people who scare her. When someone come to ride with Viola mostly they ask me to clean up and saddle her. I have seen some case when Viola chase, bite and try to kick for a people. And of course she try to do it with me to:lol: 

Not all the horses are the same like Viola. Like in other country's there are different breeds and shape horses.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Rewrite:
My parents want to send me to the stud again but (or do you mean "because") they are really frightened. _(Is this what you meant to say????)_

Of course I will not rush them and I will agree with whatever they decide. 
I will not try to change their minds.
Viola can be quite rough with people. I know some people who frighten her.(or does she frighten them?) When someone comes along to ride Viola invariably they ask me to groom and saddle her. I have seen some instances when Viola will chase, bite and try to kick people. And of course she will try it on with me as well.
Not all the horses (in Lithuania) are like Viola. As in other countries there are many breeds with each breed having a different conformation.

Look up in a dictionary:
groom - ie to brush and clean a horse
conformation ie body shape of an animal.
invariably
rush (a person) ie put pressure upon
try it on ie attempt to get her own way 
for "talk them down" use "change their minds"

In advanced level English writing, word order is important as is a constant tense. As a language, every day English is filled with idiomatic expressions.

Unlike German - the words used especially in speech do not always have an exact meaning - much depends upon the context in which the words are used. Non verbal communication is also important in English - ie a smile, a laugh or a facial expression. Sometimes in spoken English, the speaker can say exactly the opposite of what he/she means to say but the actual meaning is nevertheless plain for the hearer to understand. Incidentally - do you or your parents speak German?

Vicky, the photos you took are so good as to give the knowledgeable viewer a feeling for Viola's temperament She appears to me to be a very "sparky" ride. My own horse although of similar conformation would be a "pussy cat" compared with Viola.


----------



## Silversun

Lithuania looks like a beautiful place!
Viola and Gondela are gorgeous horses 
also, a Hello from America!


----------



## wiktorija

Barry Godden

The biggest problem in Lithuanian that when we rite or speak in English we make sentences in Lithuanian style. Because of that we do a lot of mistakes and people from another country can not understand us. Moreover my English dictionary is very poor so I always need to look in vocabulary and mostly I use wrong word. Grammar, phrases formation are different than in Lithuania. From one Lithuanian sentence English can do tree or even more sentences. You can hear how people from another country talk about Lithuanian. Most of them say that we are not talking but singing because when we speak looks like in our sentences are not full stop. It is very hard to learn an English speak when in Lithuania is everything different than in England. 

My parents want to send me to the stud again but (or do you mean "because") they are really frightened. _(Is this what you meant to say????)_
I wanted to say that my parents want to send me in that stud whom had you suggest me. But they are afraid to sand me there and now they consider what to do.

 I know some people who frighten her.(or does she frighten them?)
Yes I wanted to say that she frighten them.

​Neither I nor my parents do not speak German.

Viola, like you say is "sparky" ride. And I love that. She is really campaigner horse and she never give up for a rider. Unless she give up when she been tired.

Thank you.


​


----------



## wiktorija

Silversun said:


> Lithuania looks like a beautiful place!
> Viola and Gondela are gorgeous horses
> also, a Hello from America!


Thank you. I glad that you like it


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Vicky, corrresponding with you, gave cause for me to read a little of Lithuanian history. It seems that you guys had a bad time in the twentieth century. Welcome to the West in the twenty first century. I do strongly suggest you continue with your English studies. To speak English fluently will be of significant value to you as the economy of your country develops. On this Forum - you can learn in written form both English English and American English. All I can say is : "Keep posting" and "Practice makes perfect".
B G


----------



## wiktorija

Barry Godden. In Lithuania not just in twentieth century was hard to live. It is now the same. Forecast that in future there will live just an old people and drug users. All young people move from there. Lithuania is beautiful country. Unfortunately, the government is horrible.

I haven't been writing here so long because Viola had been sicking. She had upper respiratory tract inflammation ( I don't know how it call in English). Now she is pretty good. I think so.

My sadness had dispelled by a new foal in our stables! Plantacija had brought in a world her baby stallion. And here he is:


----------



## CecilliaB

HMMM wonder how much it costs to ship form Lithuania 

I love all your horse photos and it looks like you live in an amazing place surrounded by beautiful horses. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## wiktorija

I can't wait when all horses will be out at feed. Then I will submit more photos from Lithuanian horses 

CecilliaB, I glad that you like my photos.


----------



## JustDressageIt

That last photo is too cute!


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you


----------



## Icedancer

Viola is such a pretty horse!  Love your photos, and your english is very good.


----------



## BarneyBabby

shes very beautiful! And shes so tall!!


----------



## wiktorija

Icedancer, BarneyBabby thank you


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love your photos! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

[QUOTE. 
Vicky - life will get better as young people come forwards and make changes. Such things unfortunately take time.

_"I haven't been writing here so long because Viola had been sicking. She had upper respiratory tract inflammation ( I don't know how it call in English). Now she is pretty good. I think so."_
*trans: I have not been posting on the Forum for some time because Viola has been sick. She had an upper respiratory tract inflammation (that is exactly how it is called in English) I believe that she has now recovered*_._​_Note: In the Uk we would have the sputum (phlegm) tested to identify the exact nature of the infection then we would apply the appropriate anti biotic_

_"My sadness had dispelled by a new foal in our stables! Plantacija had brought in a world her baby stallion. And here he is:"_
*trans: My unhappiness has been dispelled by the arrival of a new foal in our stables. Plantacia has brought into the world a baby stallion. Here he is: *

Vicky
You are making lots of friends with your photos. Keep it up.

Barry G


----------



## wiktorija

Barry Godden. I hope that your words will go right to the God ear. Lithuania had seen a lot of bad times and I thought that Lithuanians was so strong because they defeated theirs fears and enemies. Unfortunately now I do not understand where is a Lithuanians strength which helped us in past. Now I think that just a people from other countries could help us.

Today is a beautiful day in Lithuania! And I could not to resist to take a few pictures of horses. 

Rafaela




























And her boy


----------



## wiktorija

More photos from yesterday!
Viola








Viola and Gina

















Gina

















Galaxy


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Victoria
I happen to communicate with a young lady from Lithuania who has an amazing ability to produce photographs of horses. She catches them 
in some incredible positions. They are truly beautiful photos.

If she can attract the attention of almost 2000 viewers from across the world then she has indeed an unusual talent. All she has to do is to find an outlet for her flair.

What of course she must not do is to get depressed because the world is in a period of change. The future for Lithuania looks from the outside to be brighter now than it has for a century. But I accept it will be hard for you to see that from where you are standing. 

This Forum - indeed the internet - gives you the opportunity to make pen friends outside of Lithuania - use it. Publish your photos and add to them a little story about the horse. This is what first you started to do.

Also ask on the Forum if there are AMericans who are of Lithuanian descent. 

But I will repeat what I have said before - work on your English language so that you can both read and write it fluently. 
We can't help you speak English - but we can help you to write it.

Don't lose heart.

Barry 
PS Do you speak Russian?


----------



## wiktorija

Barry Godden 

Your words which had written here courage me to write and lay out my thoughts. I do not know what I had been doing if no one have not been helping me here. Maybe I had finished my visiting here. But now I want to write and talk here with you and other people.

Thank you! I will try to writhe a lot of story of horses from our stud. And I try to look at Lithuania from other side, maybe then I will see more good things.

Vicky


----------



## wiktorija

Yesterday I have a wonderful photo session. My friend with this stunning gelding Lavel agreed to pose against my objective. I had so congeal that I hardly keep my camera straight, but it was worth.

Thirst I pictured theirs training 









And than finally after about an hour we went out side.
































































Thank you for watching my photos.

Vicky


----------



## Gidji

I love your photos. They are beautiful. You should really consider a career in equine photography.


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you. I love photograph and especial to take a pictures from horses. But I think that I could not take a money from that. I just have a lot of fun from that and it is my hobby. I am very happy when someone agree to be my models and pose against my photo camera. 

My dream is to be a horse vet. I do not know if it come true but I hope it will. When I was younger I dream to be a pets vet, but now when I start to ride and relate with horses I want to be a horse vet. They change my thoughts and live. Because of that I want to give all myself to horses.


----------



## wiktorija

Oh I have so many pictures! So I will share them with you:]
There is Perlas-the new foal in our stables. Well I had show him for you before but now finally we lead out him in to the field:]
and there he is:




































Viola and I. A part of our training




































And Viola without me



























Lavel&Vaida











And all my friends:]





























That is all for now

Vicky


----------



## icyhorse

Voila is very beautiful. And her color is amazing


----------



## AQHA13

All of the horses in Latvia are very beautiful, especially Viola!


----------



## whiskeynoo

the horses are beautiful, and your photos capture that beauty wonderfully, what type of camera do you use?


----------



## Carleen

Thanks for posting these, your pictures are very nice! Viola is beautiful!


----------



## wiktorija

icyhorse, Carleen thanks! 
AQHA13 thank you, but these horses are not from Latvia, they are from Lithuania:]
whiskeynoo I am using Fujifilm Finepix S2000HD. Well this camera isn't very amazing with his abilities but I just started amateur photography so for now it is good for me to learn something.:]


----------



## danastark

Hi Vicky,
I just found your thread tonight and looked at some of your pictures. You really have a talent for catching horses in striking poses, beautiful light and so on. It's late here in California so I'm off to bed but I plan on going back to your first post and seeing all your pictures! What's it like in Lithuania right now, still snowy or is it warming up?

Dana


----------



## wiktorija

Hello!

I glad that you like them. Well I need a lots of work with photography because I am not very patient so mostly I lose a lot of beautiful moments because of that. 

Right now in Lithuania is 10:26 AM and there is a beautiful spring! The snow had melt two weeks before. Started to grown a green grass and yes it is warming now


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Welcome!!! Those horses are really gorgeous, and you take really good actions shots of them hehe. Your english is pretty good too!!


----------



## wiktorija

Thanks


----------



## my2geldings

Phenomenal the quality of the horses you have down there. They are stunning! You are very fortunate!


----------



## wiktorija

Oh yes, I am really fortunate person Thank you!
There are few photos from today. 
Perlas






























































With his mother Plantacija


























Gina








Gondela and Viola


----------



## TB4life

She's gorgeous!


----------



## wiktorija

TB4life thank you
I and Viola


----------



## icyhorse

Wow, she is gorgous ! 
I love her color, so beautiful.


----------



## Iseul

she's beyond gorgeous, she almost puts the Morgan at my barn that I thought was beautiful to shame! haha
her colour is amazing, I absolutly love it; stunning.
you might be able to try and look into being a foreign exchange student aswell. I just heard from a foreign exchange student from Ecuador in my spanish II class and it seems like it'd be the perfect thing to do to try to become more fluent in a different language. The boy had taken 6 years of English in school and it, truthfully, sounds as if you are better at speaking it than him. He was rather good, but you're text is easier to understand; aswell as your sentence structure.
what is your native language, if you don't mind me asking? I'm interested. 
oh, and sorry if I rambled on, haha. I was just rather intrigued by the foreign exchange student idea, I'd love to do it personally, but I have to tale care of my little brother ://
And again, love Viola and her colour. ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiktorija

Iseul, my English speak isn't very well. Now I just try to learn it. Because of that mostly I use a vocabulary to look some unknown words. And I could say that to write in English is more easier than speak, because I could look threw what I had written a few times. 
Foreign exchange student sounds great. But I don't know. Maybe when I'll be student than think about that.But if I'll have a chance to go in to another country so I wouldn't miss the chance.
My native language is Lithuanian. Lithuania is a small country but we have our speak
Oh and this message I had tried to write without vocabulary so I hope it isn't hard to read it.


----------



## Iseul

It wasn't hard to understand at all.  
I think English is the hardest language anyone could learn to speak, haha. My Spanish is just about as good as the English that I've learned since I was born, and I've only taken Spanish for..this will be my second year. I mean, I haven't learned everything about Spanish yet, so I'm nowhere near fluent, but it's definitely easier than English, haha. I think anyone that learns to speak English has a very good head in there shoulders, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Welcome to the forum!

It's sad, but we have SUCH an enormous disrespect for language in North America, I actually find you 10x easier to understand then most kids from here! :? I have had to leave posts before because I could NOT understand what they were saying, and English was their first and ONLY language!

Viola is absolutely breathtaking. For not having an advanced horse population, the stud produces some amazing horses! I am so happy for you that you are able to find a place like this and enjoy the love of horses!


----------



## wiktorija

Iseul. Yes it is really hard to learn English. Mostly each word have a few means so it is difficult to find and use right words. And it is just a small dificulty I want to take English exams next year but I don't know how I pass them with my poor English knowledge ;(

MacabreMikolaj thank you


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

You always post such beautiful pictures :smile:

But to butt in on the language conversation, I'll have to disagree to English being the hardest language to learn. No one language is the hardest, it all depends on what language is your native one. For example, Danish is much easier for me to learn than a French person because Danish and Icelandic are more closely related than French and Danish are. On the other hand, it would be much more difficult for me to learn some of the other Romance languages than for a French person.
And really, the tricky part about English is that there is a broad vocabulary and the spelling. The grammar is very simple compared to e.g. my native language, Icelandic which has 48 ways to say green.


----------



## wiktorija

Sissimut-icehestar thank you.

I haven't been her for a long time so I have a lot of pictures to show you.
Well, I really don't know what to tell you about our riding. In the end of my post I will placed a short video clip with my and Viola jumping training. I know, the training is so horrible because that day Viola had very good mood and I couldn't control her like I should. But not all my training are so crazy like this one, just no one come to film me=D

Viola and my trainer








And few pictures with me and Viola





















































And like always, just give her more than tree seconds and she will raise her head as high as she could=D


----------



## sarahver

Hello! I just read this whole thread, so interesting! Your written english seems to have improved although it was good to begin with anyway.

Viola is a beautiful horse and your ride her very well, it is hard to believe you have been riding less than two years! You ride much better than some people who have been riding for a lot longer than that.

It is so interesting to hear from people all around the world and their experiences with horses. It sounds like you really love Viola, and with good reason! There are many people on this forum that understand just how much love you can have for a horse, they really brighten your life.


----------



## my2geldings

wiktorija said:


> Iseul, my English speak isn't very well. Now I just try to learn it. Because of that mostly I use a vocabulary to look some unknown words. And I could say that to write in English is more easier than speak, because I could look threw what I had written a few times.
> Foreign exchange student sounds great. But I don't know. Maybe when I'll be student than think about that.But if I'll have a chance to go in to another country so I wouldn't miss the chance.
> My native language is Lithuanian. Lithuania is a small country but we have our speak
> Oh and this message I had tried to write without vocabulary so I hope it isn't hard to read it.


 You're english is absolutely fantastic! good for you for putting so much wok into it. It will pay off! The mare you're riding is always absolutely gorgeous. Any of us would kill to have the chance you have to ride her. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Hi wiktorija! I live in England but I was born in Poland and I know exactly how you must feel. Not knowing English but having to speak it. I lived in Poland the first 6 years(I am 11) of my life and when I moved to England all I could say was cat, dog , Mum and Dad. But it changed I am one of the best writers in my class. You have so improved. I love Viola not suprised you do too. I was looking at the earlier pictures and the one you are riding Viola without a saddle(bareback) totally impressed me you and Viola must have an extremelly strong bond.

P.S I love Viola's colouring! =D


----------



## wiktorija

sarahver. I am glad that you like this tread Because of my riding, I have really amazing trainer and just with her patience and effort to teach me I ride well. I am not very gifted on riding and because of that my trainer try really hard to do something better from me I glad that I have chance to have such wonderful trainer. 

My2Geldings. Thank you

Phantomstallion. Hello  Oh, I am so happy because of you! And I little jealous:lol: Now, when I am near the computer and can use everything what I need to write better so I feel so good Interesting, what do I do if I need to speak, not write English? I think, I couldn't tell anything without my vocabulary. And thank you for posting


----------



## wiktorija




----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Your mare is gorgeous. Oh and your English is really good.


----------



## speedy da fish

Viola is really beautiful!


----------



## Phantomstallion

> /quote]


----------



## Phantomstallion

sorry.

I love the one where Viola is rolling. It's very funny.


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lonestar22

I watched your video. And yes Viola seemed as if she was feeling very frisky. She's a beautiful horse.


----------



## wiktorija

Lonestar22. Thank you.
I haven't been her for a long time. Because of that, I have a lots of picture to share with you.

Thirst of all, I will never ride Viola again. I thought, riding will never be the same without her. But I decide to try a ride with other horse. And what can I say? He was unbelievable! Of course, I will never forget Viola, because she was my teacher but I had ridden with her just because I love her. Now I ride because I really like it and I enjoy doing that.

I want to present you the Hanoverian stallion Saliut!




































Of course, I will never forget to visit Viola.



















And other.


----------



## sarahver

Why won't you be riding Viola any more? I thought you guys were a magnificent team. The stallion is lovely too but I think I am too engrossed in your stories of Viola now to be able to switch to a new horse!! Great pictures by the way, you really have the magic touch.


----------



## wiktorija

It wasn't so ease to leave Viola. And I haven't left her! I am visiting her each day. She is my best friend and teacher. I wish to buy her one day and give her a new wonderful life... But I can't. It was really painful decision for me and I thought that I will never ride again. Moreover, I have left my former trainer and because of that I need to leave Viola to. After two weeks reflections I decide to try another trainer and horse. When I start to ride with Saliut I felt like he just rolled the rock from my chest. From now I know that horses can't be replaced but each horse can bring in to your heart something new.
I was to attach to her, because of that, each negligible detail made me worry. For me, she was like a glassy horse and because of that I couldn't relax and I was always strained. She is the best teacher! And I will never forget that. And I glad that I decide to leave my trainer because now I am free. I know, it sounds a little bit strange but it is really difficult situation . The best for me, my former trainer and Viola was to leave them..


----------



## Deej

She is beautiful. And you are lovely as well! Thankyou for posting the photos.


----------



## wiktorija

Thank you. I glad that you like these photos.


----------



## AfterParty

All such gorgeous horses ! 
What a lovely stallion.


----------



## Waybueno

Im in Love with Gina, she is absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Gorgeous!

If you PM or IM me, I bet I'll help you XD


----------



## myQHpaul

I have enjoyed this thread and looking at all the pictures. They are all absolutely stunning. Keep posting because you have a huge fan in me. You truely capture the very essence of the horse. Incredible.


----------



## wiktorija

AfterParty . Thank you

Waybueno . She is really glad that you like her


















xdrybonesxvalleyx . Thank you! I will PM you 

myQHpaul . Thank you. I will try to keep posting here but I won't promise because I don't know do I have free time to photograph them.


----------



## wiktorija

Hi there!

I wasn't here for a long time. And I see in this forum a lot of new beautiful horses! I am so glad to see all these horses again in this forum. 

From the autumn I didn't ride any more. Finally, I understood that it's too hard for me to ride with other horses. But I am still going to look at horses, photographing them and just being with them. I love each horse and I am trying to be with them as long as I could. And of course, I have tons of photos. 

I hope you will like them.
Gelding-Holden.



































Mare- Placida.


----------



## wiktorija

Gelding- Lavel.


----------



## wiktorija

Gelding- Edinburg.


----------



## wiktorija




----------



## Sunny

Thanks for coming back and sharing these new photos with us!
Your photos are gorgeous.


----------



## wiktorija

Sunny. Thank you. 
There is a few photos from today. 

This cute gelding is absolutely amazing! I was so glad when I so him running outside. He is very sweet. And he really love people. Because of that, his friend couldn't come closer to me. 








Independent man.








Just relax and take it easy...





















































And his friend says- hello!


----------



## rednecklove

My great grandparents are from lithuania and i want to learn how to speak lithuaniaian so we could help each other out


----------



## csimkunas6

rednecklove said:


> My great grandparents are from lithuania and i want to learn how to speak lithuaniaian so we could help each other out


Funny, my grandparents are from Lithuania as well!!! Even got to meet a few people from there at my school, apparently my last name is as popular as "Smith" is here! lol


----------



## wiktorija

Hi there!
I came back to this forum again that I could present to you some new horses that I had pleased to know. 
Oh, and I'm so glad to see that here are a lot of people who are more or less connected with Lithuania.
So, I'm not going to let you forget Lithuania! 
Ok, now lets start.
Velidas. 5 year old Trakehner gelding. I was riding him about half year. He is quite crazy horse with unstable thinking.  But I really liked him.








And Ardas. 8 years old Arabian gelding. I was riding with him about month. Not long but still, I have time to understand how smart he is.


----------



## wiktorija

Now, lets go to the youth! 
All these mares are 3 years old. All of them I really like and admire because I know them for a long time.
Seline.






Mera.




Bella




And all of them.


----------

